# Craftsman 32 cc brushwacker/ Wont stay running



## baggett87 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a craftsman 32 cc brushwacker/weedeater and it will not stay running, I took the carb off and took it apart and cleaned it, I dont no if i put the little hoses on wrong or what, but i can crank it and it will run on choke but if i take it off it will quit running! I would be thankful for any help and it sure would be appreciated! Thanks Matt


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

When you had the carb off...did you kit it also? Sometimes it can be as simple as a pin hole in the diaphragm. I suggest to most, if your going to go to the trouble of removing the carb...do a rebuild while you have it off.


----------

